# Where's my furnace?????



## tater_51

OK, I'm new to RV'ing and picked up a 1999 Keystone Springdale Lite. It needed a little work, some roof repair, replacing some wood, etc. I've checked out just about everything on the RV but I can't find the furnace? I've checked every hatch, hole, etc. and can't find anything that looks like a furnace. The outside access has the fridge, water pump, and hot water heater, but no other access found. Without looking like an idiot, any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## antigua

First off, hello and welcome to the furnace. do you have a thermostat inside the trailer on the wall somewhere? Outside you would see a steel pipe with a plate over top with the word "HOT" stamped on it. That would be the furnace exhaust. It is possible that it doesn't have a furnace.


----------



## bobrussell

if it has a furnace, their will be vents in the floor or a large one near the furnace, also will be a return air vent (usually no filter like at home) and the furnace will be behind/below the return air vent. that return air vent should be the give away as to where it is.

it could have the heat strips in the a/c unit instead of a furnace i guess but usually the heat strips are just an add on.

our camper is a Keystone and the furnace is under the fridg, yours may or may not be. hope that is some help anyhow....


----------



## tater_51

Thanks! Yes it has floor vents and a wall mounted thermostat. I'll check for the return vent location. I just figured that there would be an access to lit a pilot or something. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Skyhigh2194

tater_51 said:


> Thanks! Yes it has floor vents and a wall mounted thermostat. I'll check for the return vent location. I just figured that there would be an access to lit a pilot or something. Thanks for all the help.


 if you got any pointer please lmk man I'm in the same boat as you rn in a 1997 gulf stream ultra 6300 love it man just need some heat cold cold air blowing but no heat and I don't understand where the pilot for the furnaces or any of that's at


----------



## travis.farmer

Skyhigh2194 said:


> if you got any pointer please lmk man I'm in the same boat as you rn in a 1997 gulf stream ultra 6300 love it man just need some heat cold cold air blowing but no heat and I don't understand where the pilot for the furnaces or any of that's at


now, i am no expert, but thought i would chime-in on what i do know.
my furnace has no pilot, as it is electronic ignition. and being that mine is a 1989, and your is a 1997, i would suspect your is electronic as well. as long as there is LP-gas, and the furnace fuse is not blown, i don't see why it would not light by simply turning on the thermostat. i haven't tested my current one for function yet, but my first one would spin up the fan for a few seconds, wait a delay after the fan was up to speed, then i would hear the ticking of the igniter firing, the gas valve would turn on, and "WOOF", the furnace lights.
they are compact units, both of mine. roughly 24 inches wide, 18 inches deep, and 8 inches tall. they fit most anywhere. my first camper had it under the fridge, and my current has it under the couch.

they generally run off of 12V power, though in writing this, i have seen some campers with just a vent-free space heater...
so when you turn on the thermostat, do you hear the fan start? (may be a slight delay...)
if not, check fuses.
if so, wait a bit for the fans to run. there must be a draft before the furnace will light. the draft fan usually runs the blower fan as well.
if you hear ticking, then it is trying to light. if it fails to light, depending on the furnace, it will either shut down in error, or keep trying.
if it lights, great, you have heat! if not, maybe a LP gas valve is off somewhere.

they are not usually very complicated appliances.

Hope this helps in some way. 

~Travis


----------



## crawford

while traves is right check the propane feeding it some have a black box mounted some need there is a fuse inside check it also.


----------

